# hi newie here!



## yorkie-nick (May 9, 2009)

hi, just joined the site as I am looking for a mk1 TT and cant wait to get one  and after reading a lot of info on here im sure I wont be disappointed.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome join the TTOC to keep you going untill you fine a good one www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Welcome to the forum buddy


----------



## ellejake (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi and welcome, im new to the forum too but has the saying goes seek and you will find.

Col


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------

